# 4th Annual TTPG Conference



## Neal (Jul 23, 2013)

The 4th annual TTPG conference will be November 14th and 15th, so start booking your flights and hotel rooms now!

I've been to the 1st and 3rd and enjoyed both. So far the conferences have been slightly turtle heavy, but the tortoise stuff is usually very good. Even some of the turtle stuff can be applied to tortoises so it's not all too boring. Last year's highlight for me was the discussion on the Galapagos tortoise and the current conservation efforts happening on the Galapagos islands. That alone was well worth the fee as far as I'm concerned. I enjoyed the camaraderie more than anything at both events...I don't get to talk tortoises much in person so it's a nice release to talk tortoises face to face with other people who share the same level of interest.

For someone like me who lives about 10 minutes from where the conference is held, it's definitely a must attend event! For others, I would encourage you to at least think about it. I have my own opinion on TTPG which I'll keep to myself...it's not a perfect organization, but I think it has a lot of potential. The more people that attend these events, the better and more informative they will become in the future, so give it a good think. 

As an extra incentive - For anyone that attends, I've got the inside scoop on a fantastic Mexican restaurant very close by. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm bringing Yvonne this year. Even if I have to go get her myself.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2013)

I tried looking them up last week online, but could not find anything showing what this year's talks will be on. Do you have such a list?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 23, 2013)

Dang. I meant to go this year. But those fall on dates I will be out of town for. Maybe next year....again.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 23, 2013)

You are seriously tempting me! (Especially with the Mexican food. Yum!)


----------



## Neal (Jul 23, 2013)

They've only announced a few topics so far - edible plants for tortoises, breeding egyptian tortoises, and new incubator design. They said they are looking for more and to contact them if you're interested.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jul 24, 2013)

Neal said:


> They've only announced a few topics so far - edible plants for tortoises, breeding egyptian tortoises, and new incubator design. They said they are looking for more and to contact them if you're interested.



Yeah, the full schedule has yet to be determined.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 24, 2013)

Fat chance!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using TortForum mobile app




Tom said:


> I'm bringing Yvonne this year. Even if I have to go get her myself.



Fat chance!

Will

Sent from my SGH-T889 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 24, 2013)

Will said:


> Fat chance!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> ...





Actually Yvonne has been planning this for a couple of years. She almost went last year. This year she is really excited about going.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2013)

Will said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm bringing Yvonne this year. Even if I have to go get her myself.
> ...



No, really! I am planning to attend. We just have to work out how Tom and I are going to get together. And being in November, gives me lots of time to psych myself up for going.


----------



## immayo (Jul 24, 2013)

I will most likely go since it is local


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2013)

If we pick you up from the Clovis airport, is flying an option? If not, we will drive.

I will make hotel reservations in the next couple of days. I've got a cheap, but nice one near the conference that I go to. I'll reserve one for you too.




Yvonne G said:


> Will said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2013)

OK on the reservation. And flying is quite ok with me.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 24, 2013)

I would go just to see who Yvonne is but that's the same week as the reptile show in Mesa AZ . And last year I went to one in Vagas and the one in Mesa was bigger ! Sorry


----------



## Neal (Jul 24, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I would go just to see who Yvonne is but that's the same week as the reptile show in Mesa AZ . And last year I went to one in Vagas and the one in Mesa was bigger ! Sorry



The TTPG conference and the Mesa reptile show are held at the same venue. The show is the two days after the conference.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry if this is a dumb question, im still in my first year with the torts!, but a tort meeting with other people who love animals sounds great!!.. were does this take place??


----------



## Neal (Jul 24, 2013)

I won't be going if Yvonne goes. 




IBeenEasy said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question, im still in my first year with the torts!, but a tort meeting with other people who love animals sounds great!!.. were does this take place??



Sorry, I should have explained that part a little better. The conference is held in Mesa, Arizona.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I guess I'll be there cause I take the whole week off so my boss cannt spoil it for me . He's tryed the last two years . But his boss lets him work for me and I take my vacation .


----------



## immayo (Jul 24, 2013)

I was just informed by Neal that this is literally like 5mins from my house. I will rent out my spare rooms in exchange for torts!! haha


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 24, 2013)

immayo said:


> I was just informed by Neal that this is literally like 5mins from my house. I will rent out my spare rooms in exchange for torts!! haha



Darn, I don't have any spares.




Tom said:


> If we pick you up from the Clovis airport, is flying an option? If not, we will drive.
> 
> I will make hotel reservations in the next couple of days. I've got a cheap, but nice one near the conference that I go to. I'll reserve one for you too.
> 
> ...



Tom, I still think you need to have Cory swing his plane in a sorta wide turn and make another stop at the Fairbury, NE airport.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, with Yvonne declining several small excursion from me in the past, even a matinee in town, let alone trips to trade shows and a hosted day, weekend, or week in San Diego, this following offer may not be well received. . .

But if you are in the San Diego area, and don't mind a ride in my safe car, I'd be happy to offer a ride, and perhaps accommodation sharing for the conference and show. Maybe leave San Diego the evening of the 13th (Wednesday), and come back Saturday/Sunday the 16th/17th. Thursday and Friday for the conference Saturday for the show, drive back Saturday or Sunday? It's about 6 hour drive, I've done it a few times, it's no big deal.

PM or e-mail to respond.

Umm Yvonne, if you are there, well that will amazing. That barn condition you have mentioned a few times, hope you get over it.

Will


----------



## parrotlady (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I need to plan on going. It sounds like a wonderful venue to meet like minded people.


----------



## JeffG (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm planning to go this year. It's not going to be easy though, it's probably a 15-20 minute drive for me. 

I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to get a table at the reptile show on the weekend too.


----------



## Neal (Jul 24, 2013)

JeffG said:


> I'm planning to go this year. It's not going to be easy though, it's probably a 15-20 minute drive for me.
> 
> I still trying to decide if I'm going to get a table at the reptile show on the weekend too.



That's a rough 20 minute drive though if you take Mesa Dr. That's been under construction for forever. 

Oh and Jeff, I heard there would be some ploughshares this year.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2013)

Will: You are correct, I am extremely barn sour. I never go anyplace. And I'm going to be worried about my animals/house, etc. the whole time I'm gone. This is a terribly stressful thing I'm planning on.


----------



## JeffG (Jul 24, 2013)

I still feel bad about that.


----------



## Neal (Aug 7, 2013)

They just announced that Ed Pirog will be speaking. Personally, I will be looking forward to that.


----------



## Neal (Oct 20, 2013)

The schedule was just posted on Facebook.

The first day looks really good. The second, not bad either. Should be a good conference.

2013 TTPG CONFERENCE on CAPTIVE CARE and BREEDING of TURTLES and TORTOISES

SPEAKER SCHEDULE

Thursday, November 14, 2013

8:30 to 9:00 am â€“ mingle and continental breakfast

9:00 am â€“ WELCOME (TTPG) Russ Gurley

KEYNOTE 9:15 to 10:00 am â€“ Phil Goss â€œUs vs. T.H.E.M. - The Anti-Pet Agendaâ€ 

10:00 to 10:30 am â€“ Fred Caporaso PhD - â€œGalÃ¡pagos Tortoise Update: Lonesome George is Gone, but Sound Science and Serendipity May Spell Recovery for These Gentle Giants!â€

10:30 to 11:15 am â€“ Barry Downer (Tulsa Zoo) â€œStudbooks and the Private Hobbyistâ€

11:15 am to 12:00 pm - Carl Franklin â€œThe Herpetoculture of an Enigmatic Venezuelan Endemic the Zulia toad-headed Turtle (Mesoclemmys zuliae) Past, Present and Future Directionsâ€

* Isolated in the Maracaibo Basin this interesting side necked turtle has maintained a low profile from local inhabitants as well as many herpetologists. In 2006 and 2007 a pair was acquired during a scientific collecting expedition and brought back to the United States at the insistence of our Venezuelan colleagues. Since then there have been multiple reproductive events that have resulted in the only known captive bred specimens of this turtle in the world. This was achieved by utilizing an interdisciplinary approach to their herpetoculture. The insights gained from these experiences are likely to prove useful towards the successful herpetoculture of other South American toad headed turtles. 

12:00 to 1:30 pm â€“ LUNCH

1:30 to 2:00 pm â€“ TBA

2:00 to 2:30 pm - Ed Pirog - â€œNotes on the Captive Husbandry of the Chaco Tortoise (Chelonoidis chilensis)â€

2:30 to 3:15 pm â€“ Deb Sydney â€œConquering Mother Nature: Electrical Wiring, Heating and Coolingâ€ 

* Wiring inside lighting that mimics the natural outside light cycle, wiring a temperature-controlled African wintering building that automatically handles 85 degrees one day and 42 degrees the next, and wiring a temperature-controlled brumation building that automatically switches from bringing in cold outside air, to running an air-conditioner to running a heater.
3:15 to 3:45 pm - John Coakley â€œKeeping and Breeding Egyptian Tortoisesâ€

3:45 - 4:00 pm - BREAK

4:00 to 5:00 pm â€“ Cord Offermann DVM â€œCase Studies Involving Turtles and Tortoisesâ€

5:00 to 5:15 pm â€“ Pete Jansema â€œWaterlandtubs and Their Application in Turtle Breedingâ€

5:15 to 5:45 pm â€“ Tomas Diagne (African Chelonian Institute) â€œThe Search for Cyclanorbis elegans, Africaâ€™s Rarest Aquatic Turtle

5:45 to 6:15 pm - DISCUSSION regarding the FDA ban on the sale of turtles under 4â€ moderated by Richard Fife.

From Richard Fife: â€œI probably spent over 8 years working on this and have a lot of correspondence from the federal government including the FDA. President Bush even forced the FDA to review my petition. I was also involved with the Louisiana Turtle Breeders who were working on this issue. To make a long story short it is a political issue for the federal government and each state has their individual ordinances. Once you deal with the federal regulation then you must also deal with each state. There are plenty of legal loopholes in the federal law but again you must then deal with each stateâ€™s laws (some are very strict and other arenâ€™t). It is actually a very involved issue.â€

We will also hear from Bob Ashley of the NARBC reptile shows in California, Illinois, and Texas and Pete Jansema from Waterlandtubs regarding his citation by California Fish & Game agents at Sacramento Reptile Show in September. 

6:30 to 8:00 pm - Dinner together or on our own

FRIDAY, November 16, 2012

8:30 to 9:00 am â€“ mingle and continental breakfast

9:00 to 9:30 am - Christine Light (Behler Chelonian Center) â€œTBAâ€

9:30 to 10:00 am â€“ Paul Vander Schouw (TTPG) â€œNotes on a New Incubator Designâ€

10:00 to 10:30 am â€“ Robert Villa â€œTortuga de la Sierra Madre: What We Know About the Spotted Box Turtle (Terrapene nelsoni)â€

10:30 to 11:00 - Chuck Schaffer â€œA Trip Down the Rio Negroâ€

11:00 to 11:15 pm â€“ TBA

CONCLUSION - Russ Gurley

11:30 pm to 1:30 pm â€“ lunch banquet and banquet speaker: 
Carl Franklin (Biological Curator and Collections Manager of the Amphibian and Reptile Diversity Research Center at the University of Texas Arlington)

â€œCustodian of Eden? Or a Preposterous Pipedream?

Since the earliest recorded human activities at Olduvai humans have largely maintained an exploitative relationship with turtles regardless of sustainability. With a population of Homo sapiens that increases each year so do the direct and indirect pressures on our planetâ€™s current turtle populations. Fortunately there are plenty of places and ways that the concerned cheloniphile can direct his or her energies to make a lasting impact for future generations of turtles and tinkering primates alike. Such is the endeavor of one turtle man who thinks he has a way of helping future generations of Texans appreciate the priceless nature of one of the most endangered rivers in the United States while providing a viable future for some amazing turtles.

Carl J. Franklin is a herpetologist, biological curator and collections manager of the AmphibÂ¬ian and Reptile Diversity Research Center at the University of Texas Arlington. He has worked at the Fort Worth Zoo and Dallas Zoo departÂ¬ments of herpetology and El Serpentario de La Paz in Baja California. He has published several popular and technical publications as well as two books about turtles. He has also provided lecÂ¬tures and presentations about some of our often misunderstood wildlife to hundreds of audiences and all age groups. Asides from numerous outÂ¬reach programs Carl has assisted with several wildlife documentary television programs, local news broadcasts and motion pictures pertaining to reptiles and amphibians. An avid outdoorsÂ¬man and native Texan, Carl most enjoys spending time in the field with his family and friends. Especially in places where there are turtles.

Donâ€™t forget that Saturday, November 16 and Sunday, November 17 is the PHOENIX REPTILE EXPO. There will be an amazing variety of capÂ¬tive-bred animals, supplies, books, and gifts. We hope you will join us there after the conference!

The Expo auction on Saturday night will benefit TTPG, THE BATAGUR, the 2014 TTPG ConferÂ¬ence and other TTPG programs.


----------



## immayo (Oct 20, 2013)

OK so I have some random/nerdy questions....

Are we allowed to bring our tortoises for fun? 
Do you have to pay to get in? If so, where do we purchase tickets?


----------



## Neal (Oct 20, 2013)

No, the hotel will not allow live animals.

Yes, the conference is $80 for members of TTPG and $100 for non members I think. Check their website. You pay through Paypal.


----------



## Neal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bump. Only two weeks away!


----------



## jacktaylor900 (Oct 31, 2013)

Where is it i would love to come


----------



## Neal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mesa, AZ


----------



## JeffG (Nov 1, 2013)

I have seen where you can pre-register through Zoomed, but isn't there somewhere to purchase tickets ahead of time? I thought I had seen it before, but I can't find it now.


----------



## Neal (Nov 1, 2013)

I think you just send them $80 if you're a member or $100 if you're a non-member through Paypal. Their paypal address can be found on their website or Facebook page. Just put "conference registration" in the note section.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 1, 2013)

My wife is telling me if I pay the 100.00
She only has to pay 20.00 a day to attend . Is that true ?


----------



## Neal (Nov 7, 2013)

Bump. One week to go!


----------



## JeffG (Nov 9, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My wife is telling me if I pay the 100.00
> She only has to pay 20.00 a day to attend . Is that true ?



According to the registration form, she is correct. 

http://www.ttpg.org/documents/TTPGconferenceregistrationform13.pdf


----------



## immayo (Nov 11, 2013)

Almost here!!!!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh man. This looks like an awesome conference. Bummers.
This chelonian fan will have to plan for next year, hopefully with fellow So Cal tort peeps. 
Please let us know if any of these lectures become available for sale or for viewing after the fact. 
Chacos.Ploughshares.4 inch Law.Egyptians.Case Studies.Galapagos.Behler. 
I'm dying here. Must.Go.2014.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 13, 2013)

The conference starts in 14 hours. Who is going to be there?!!!


----------



## immayo (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm going but what time does it start tomorrow? I'm so unorganized for this...


----------



## GotTort (Nov 13, 2013)

It starts at 9:00. Breakfast starts at 8:30.


----------



## Neal (Nov 13, 2013)

JeffG said:


> The conference starts in 14 hours. Who is going to be there?!!!



AH yeah me!!! I'll be there. Oh yeah, I'll be there.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 13, 2013)

So at this point:

Neal
Tom
Whitney
Jeff
possibly Grampa turtle?

Any other TFO members?


----------



## Neal (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for making me #1 on your list.

You'll need to watch your back tomorrow. I still owe you one for that little prank last year.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 13, 2013)

I was at the BBQ at Jame's home, got to meet a few folks from more than 20 years since last handshake.

See you tommorow?


----------



## JeffG (Nov 13, 2013)

Uhh,


----------



## Neal (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry Jeff, I meant to put just kidding after that last post. I'm actually looking forward to meeting you (and others).

I was going to go to the BBQ, but my wife was a little loopy after a long day with the kids so I stayed home and took care of things.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 13, 2013)

There is no possible - I've been on vecation sense mon. But my boss
Made work a 12 hour day today but my 
Great wife got all the info off the internet tonight so if I don't get lost 
I'm there !


And YES I want to see all of you there !


----------



## JeffG (Nov 13, 2013)

Neal said:


> Sorry Jeff, I meant to put just kidding after that last post. I'm actually looking forward to meeting you (and others).
> 
> I was going to go to the BBQ, but my wife was a little loopy after a long day with the kids so I stayed home and took care of things.
> 
> See you all tomorrow!



Facepalm. Stop being so nice Neal. Eventually you will realize that I am much more of a smart arse than you are.


Looking forward to meeting everyone who can make it!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll be at the show on Saturday, but I won't be able to make the TTPG conference.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 14, 2013)

From the BBQ last night, some folks just drank to mmuch GreenFlash beer!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot Will. Now I am super bummed that I am not there. Have fun today all you fun tortoise geeks. Remember to learn and share! : )


----------



## Neal (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like Tyler and I will be fashionably late. Save us some good seats.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 14, 2013)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I'll be at the show on Saturday, but I won't be able to make the TTPG conference.



Do you anyone else that will be going this weekend?


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2013)

JeffG said:


> So at this point:
> 
> Neal
> Tom
> ...



Several others, but I'm not tattling on anybody who doesn't want to be outed. I happen to be sitting next to a certain Doctor of Veterinary Medicine right now...


Neal, I've got a couple seats saved in the back row.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 14, 2013)

Tom said:


> JeffG said:
> 
> 
> > So at this point:
> ...





Is it too late to go??


----------



## GotTort (Nov 14, 2013)

Is there someplace where the TFO members at the TTPG conference can meet up?


----------



## JeffG (Nov 14, 2013)

GotTort said:


> Is there someplace where the TFO members at the TTPG conference can meet up?



Were you there today? Most of us seemed to run into each other. The best thing to do for tomorrow would be to write TFO on your forehead with a sharpie. I will definitely introduce you to members I met today if you do that. 

If you are not comfortable with that, maybe just tell us the name you wrote on your name tag, and we can look for you during the mingling time between 8:30-9:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 14, 2013)

I want to thank the ones that said hi today . I think it was great and very informative today . And please look for the ponytail and say Hi tommarow. I hope everybody else was happy today


----------



## AnnV (Nov 14, 2013)

So jealous!


----------



## Neal (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought today was pretty good. There were a couple of dry talks, but overall I thought it has been one of the better conferences. 

I had to leave early, so I'm sorry I didn't get to say hi to everyone. It was good to meet Whitney Jeff and Will. I'll have my name badge on tomorrow so look out for me and say hi.


----------



## GotTort (Nov 14, 2013)

My wife told me not to write on my forehead with a sharpie. My name is Dave. I have a beard and will be wearing a white baseball cap. Hope to meet you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm the guy sitting in the back, looking like I'm up to no good...

Lots of TFO members this year. I'm really glad to see that.


----------



## sibi (Nov 14, 2013)

What I want to know is who's minding the shop while you owners are out enjoying BBQ, green beer, and mingling? I mean, I want to go to the TSA in Daytona next year, and I'm still trying to wrap my head around my torts care while I'm gone. What do some of you do about your animals?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 15, 2013)

That's why I got up at 3:30am this morning was to feed and water this morning and yesterday
And when my wife go out of town my step son (31 yrs old ) gets the job 
( that is if my wife lets me go with her)


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2013)

sibi said:


> What I want to know is who's minding the shop while you owners are out enjoying BBQ, green beer, and mingling? I mean, I want to go to the TSA in Daytona next year, and I'm still trying to wrap my head around my torts care while I'm gone. What do some of you do about your animals?



That's what spouses are for! 

Don't worry though. When my wife goes out of town, I take care of all her animals. Its a fair deal.


----------



## immayo (Nov 15, 2013)

Very good day yesterday, long but good!

Excited for today's tortoises festivities! If you're having trouble finding people I'm pretty much the youngest person there (bedsides the sea turtle students). Haha Just look for me, I'll be with Tyler and Neal.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: 4th Annual TTPG Conference*



sibi said:


> What I want to know is who's minding the shop while you owners are out enjoying BBQ, green beer, and mingling? I mean, I want to go to the TSA in Daytona next year, and I'm still trying to wrap my head around my torts care while I'm gone. What do some of you do about your animals?



Well for one, myself, my wife can do more than be beautiful, she did not want to hear all the talks, she'll do fine with my 2 minute wrap up per talk.

My meeting name tag is my very mysterious user name, I sit up front with all the geeks. Today's shirt will be dark purple and blue tie dye T-shirt, with another powder blue shirt worn over.

I tell you what, I'd have been able to pick GPturtle144 out of a much larger crowd, you have the best avatar image.

This has been a weird time machine like event, meeting people again I had not seen since the mid 80's. Meeting some folks live only known for 20 years via the phone or e-mail. Some had done big professional favors for me in the past, and it's good to shake their hand and say thanks, again, but with eye contact this time.

I had grown very fatigued with all the politics of past big meetings. The last I attended was the formation meeting in what later became the TSA. Some NYTTS annual seminars since, but . . .

Russ has pulled together something really special here, somehow, and I frankly hope it stays the way it is. Some speakers are a bit shaky, but that is the mark of Russ finding source people who are real cheloniophiles, not polished politicians. 

The US ARK guy, big job ahead - chelonians not the lightening strike urgency of much of that fire abatement effort. But he seems to be as up to speed as possible. Fife's talk on the 4 inch law with a few other quick comments by others, was not optimistic at all. 

The species specific talks were excellent POV insight to Egyptians, and Chacos, and a rare toad head. The guy who spoke on studbooks does not fully appreciate how great his own perspective is, I can wish he will get on the chelonian TAG, for a better future with how it is supposed to work. Two talks on galops in nature, I saw a seminar in 2009 that trumpt one talk without the new POV of on the ground actions just now implemented. A charter school teacher, making me wish I was in K-12 again with his talk about leading kids on some seriously cool multi week field trips doing turtle things among others. Three talks on nuts and bolts issues - building incubators, climate controlled buildings, and using tubs for turtles and tortoises, all good if not technical. Another talk regarding the political and awarness struggle to say "Hey, these are rare" lets do something, for the African flapshell softshell turtles, some not documented from the wild for many years.

Today will be some seroius candy too, I'll report.


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2013)

Great summation Will.

I have been to a few CTTC meetings and reptiles lectures before, but nothing like this TTPG conference. Since year one, I have been blown away by the abundance of insight and quality information. Since I really have no frame of reference to measure against, I'm glad to know from someone with your level of experience that this is indeed, a special occasion here.


----------



## GotTort (Nov 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> I'm the guy sitting in the back, looking like I'm up to no good...
> 
> Lots of TFO members this year. I'm really glad to see that.



Tom, everyone in the back row looked like they were up to no good, so I'll need to see who you are today.


----------



## Neal (Nov 15, 2013)

immayo said:


> Haha Just look for me, I'll be with Tyler and Neal. [/color]



We talked about it last night, and you're not allowed to sit with us unless you bring some snacks.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm here what everybody still in bed . 
They wore you out yesterday!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 15, 2013)

Today's talks all had a teaser feel to them for me, each could have been more on the topic, but I can also get it that people might be tired of sitting and listening. 

Three natural history themes, Angulate/ Bowsprits, spotted box turtles, and AZ natives, sorta a fourth too, in that the keynote talk was on Texas species so not a regular talk, but the keynote.

Two health talks, one on the edema in Galops, and a few case studies that showed up in a private practice.

Cool husbandry talk on K. Homeana.

My favorite today was the spotted box turtle talk, more on how it made me evaluate my own interests, but great fun to see too.


----------



## Neal (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope I caught up with and said hi to everyone on TFO.

It was a really good conference. It's hard to sit down all day and listen to people talk, but I really enjoy the social aspect and meeting other tortoise peoples. They mentioned that next year they want to try and do a three day event. I hope to meet up with all of you again.


----------



## GotTort (Nov 15, 2013)

Agree, enjoyable conference. Also great to meet fellow TFOers.


----------



## immayo (Nov 15, 2013)

Had a blast today!! It was nice to meet everyone


----------



## JeffG (Nov 15, 2013)

Really great conference. Everyone needs to go at least once. It was great meeting the TFO members there, as well as some really great presentations. We still have the expo going on over the weekend, so it's not over yet. I have to admit, I'm probably hooked on this conference for life. Neal is a bit questionable though. I would recommend keeping yiour distance from him.


----------



## Neal (Nov 15, 2013)

Lol, that's the same warning my wife gives to everyone.

We'll plan on arriving at the show around 10:30 - 11. I'll have my wife and two little girls with me so keep a look out and say hi!


----------



## JeffG (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm next door to Bill Love Neal. You better say hi!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you there was one gent I was talking to at the conference about joining the TFO and he said they make 
Negative comments about everything 
So it makes me happy that everybody
Seemed happy and enjoyed the 
Conference as much as I did 
And the gent from Texas could 
Make hemroids sound fun . He was 
Areal down to earth card


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 16, 2013)

That man was right. Phooey that I did not go, boo, boo hoo, bah-humbug, grumble-grumble, and waaaaaa. Howz that for negative?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> That man was right. Phooey that I did not go, boo, boo hoo, bah-humbug, grumble-grumble, and waaaaaa. Howz that for negative?



You really need to work on that.


----------



## parrotlady (Nov 16, 2013)

Loved the conference, lots of interesting information. Heading back to Tucson today. I plan on attending next year, Russ claims it will be bigger and better!


----------



## GotTort (Nov 16, 2013)

Enjoying the Phoenix reptile expo!


----------



## deadheadvet (Nov 16, 2013)

It was a really nice conference. Those who attended got a nice cross section of conservation and breeding. I think the best part of these conferences is a chance to ask our co reptile keeper/collectors/hobbyists/professionals opinions about different topics in person which can't always be done via e-mail. Glad a made the trip. Now it's back to Carolina.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm happy you came to the conference
And that you found it as informantative
As I did . And I think that the show is great and almost as fun and got more information again to day at the show 
And meeting all the TFO members
Yesterday and today was great it was 
Well werth my time and MONEY 
And sorry to all the people that couldn't
Come for any reason


And I'm going back tonight and tommarrow 
Thank you all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Tom. See anyone I know at the conference? Maybe some kind of talk?


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Tom. See anyone I know at the conference? Maybe some kind of talk?



I saw several people you might know! Your buddy Doug was there. He didn't present this year though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 16, 2013)

Heck, I was baiting you. You saw Chris, right?


----------



## sibi (Nov 16, 2013)

Is this conference held at the same time and place each year? The TSA is being held in Daytona Beach next year. What is the difference between the two conferences, if anyone knows?


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2013)

sibi said:


> Is this conference held at the same time and place each year? The TSA is being held in Daytona Beach next year. What is the difference between the two conferences, if anyone knows?



I have not been to the TSA one, but many TTPG members have and they all say the TTPG one is way better. I don't want to speculate on why, since I haven't been to a TSA conference. PM Will and ask him to respond here.

TTPG is always mid November in Mesa AZ. Next year will be their 5th.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: 4th Annual TTPG Conference*



Tom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > Is this conference held at the same time and place each year? The TSA is being held in Daytona Beach next year. What is the difference between the two conferences, if anyone knows?
> ...



NICE,

The difference I hear from people who attend both, is that TTPG speakers and content are more accessible via the talk and informal conversation.

When I ran the ASPin-situCC program, TSA sponsored many of those participants to come and talk or present posters. They all loved those meetings. But they all had some level of professional and or academic association as turtle biologists/conservationists.

At TTPG, one of the talks I liked much, had one cladogram, and that one slide in that one talk was the extent of the only negative words I heard any one speak. Some people just don't like any "formal" science at all.

I found only one talk at this meeting where I struggled to understand the message contained within. Some talks were very entertaining as well as informative. 

I have come to better be able to parse message from messanger by being at many conferences in the past, and every speaker has a message, some are good at being the messanger, some are not.

What makes a meeting like TTPG so good is that no body seemed to fuss over the messengers, they all just took in the message - which is ultimately the point, so that makes the whole meeting a relaxing venue for learning, and socializing. Not a sword fight of words.

Another thing I noticed, by its absence, the audiance participated without debating the other people in the audiance or the speaker. 

In short, there is a gross difference in ambiance. So one may not really be considered better than the other, both are about chelonians. 

For example on another topic, I like going the where the sea meets the land, but US atlantic ocean beaches have a different feel to them than US pacific ocean beaches, from gulf of Mexico beaches. All the same? Or different?


----------



## sibi (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Will. I will take that into consideration when planing future trips.


----------

